# The minimum equipment list



## skywalkerbeth (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am planning to make steps into turning my hobby into a business - which may take a while, but that's ok, I'll build it up as I have the cash.

What would you consider to be the absolute minimum list of equipment needed to get started?

I currently have:

1.  Canon 30D 
2.  35mm 1.4L lens
3.  Polarizing Filter for same
4.  laptop (that is running out of space!)
5.  tabletop tripod
6.  Canon SD 800IS
7.  Photoshop Elements and a manual - haven't cracked it open yet

My wish list:

1.  ND filter
2.  Gitzo travel tripod - GT1550
3.  LENSES - all I have is the prime.  (next research project - which lenses)
4.  A remote for the shutter

*What would you consider to be the utter minimums (equipment only, for this question) for a photography business?  *

I haven't thought of a proper name, nor do I have a website (I just use flickr).  I don't have a marketing plan, and I surely need to learn how to use photoshop and also just become more proficient as a photographer, period.

Many thanks to all.


----------



## skieur (Feb 10, 2008)

Well with lenses it depends on what type of shooting you expect to do.  Zoom lenses by the way have caught up to primes in terms of quality according to the magazines that use labs to test such differences.

I find that a lens with 28mm in its focal length is very useful.  It allows you to work in tight situations and will get more use than wider lenses that cause more distortion.

A fast 70mm to 200mm f. 2.8 is very flexible for indoor shooting of an event, wedding, church ceremony etc.

A good macro/portrait lens 100mm may or may not be a consideration depending on your plans.

Again depending on what you plan to shoot, you may require a light table, light boxes, reflectors, a small lighting kit in a case and one of the glassless high quality scanners.  I have also found use for a copy stand.

skieur


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, in my opinion you're going about it backwards.  A lot of people do that.

It's like video editing.  Lots of people buy the computer and then try to make it do video editing.  The better way is to decide that you want to do video editing, find the best program to do it, and lastly buy a computer that is built to run the program.

In your case, first decide what kind of photography you enjoy the most, then define the equipment that will best facilitate that kind of work.  You may need to sell what you have to get what you need.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 10, 2008)

You have to know what you want to shoot first, as everyone else has said.

I can, almost safely, say that a 70-200mm f/2.8L can never be a bad purchase.  It is a great lens and has a wide versatility.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 10, 2008)

As previously stated, determine what you are wanting to shoot and build around that.  Don't worry about websites, marketing, logo, name, business card etc. until you have a business plan


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you!  Good ideas, all.  

I envisioned starting out by selling what I've already taken and what I really enjoy taking - photos of my travels.  It's when I feel the most inspired to shoot.  My lens repertoire is pretty limited for that - not to mention the "type" of photos I take while traveling - I'm more shy to take those great people candids.  I need to work on that a lot.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like you're talking on location portrait work. 

The minimum equipment list is one camera and one lens. If you understand light well enough you can get away without so much as a reflector.

Mere mortals will generally require a reflector and some sort of fill flash, then a wide angle, standard, and portrait lens.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with the others, concentrate on the type of photography business you want to have, then build your equipment toward that.

Selling image, on their own, would be (IMO), very hard.  A much better way to be successful would be to sell the service of professional photography.

More important than any bit of equipment...is knowledge (and further to that, experience).  Work on that and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## craig (Feb 10, 2008)

Equipment is the least of your worries. Focus on the creativity that will get you noticed. More often then not you can get by with what you've got and a bounce.

Love & Bass


----------



## Sclark (Feb 11, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> I currently have:
> 
> 1. Canon 30D
> 2. 35mm 1.4L lens
> ...


 
Personally, I'd recommend a better camera if you are looking to go into this full-time. While the 30D is nice, I'd suggest selling it and replacing it with a 5D or 40D. You'll get significantly better photographs.

I'd also recommend at least a 24-70 2.8L lens - this is a very good lens for any photography.

LIGHTROOM! I suggest Adobe Lightroom. Download the 30 day demo at adobe.com. This is a must-have. (Or you could get photoshop CS3).

Those are what I would recommend off-hand. 

Hope this helps.

- Spencer Clark
Anna and Spencer Photography - Atlanta Wedding Photographers


----------



## photogincollege (Feb 12, 2008)

Also, if you can afford it, and do want to upgrade camera's, keep your 30d, and use it as a backup.


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Spencer about getting lightroom.  You can do a lot of editing in that without even needing to take your images into PS.  But, eventually you will want to get PS as well.
I disagree about needing to upgrade your 30D though.  I guess this just depends on what you are wanting to take pictures of, but I use a 20D and get great results using nice lenses.  Of course, I do want to upgrade to a 5D eventually and just keep my 20D's as back ups.  I just wouldn't upgrade first thing if you are just starting out.  I'd prefer to upgrade lenses first.


----------



## photogincollege (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah i kind of disagreed as well about the upgrading, but thought id throw in the bit about a backup just in case he wanted to upgrade anyway.


----------



## skipper34 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sclark said:


> Personally, I'd recommend a better camera if you are looking to go into this full-time. While the 30D is nice, I'd suggest selling it and replacing it with a 5D or 40D. You'll get significantly better photographs.
> 
> I'd also recommend at least a 24-70 2.8L lens - this is a very good lens for any photography.
> 
> ...


 
Please explain how the photographs are better by using a 40d over a 30d?  I always thought that it was the person behind the camera #1, and the lens #2.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Feb 14, 2008)

skywalkerbeth is a she.  

Thank you for the info - I don't see why a 30D would take bad photos unless I did something to screw up or had a crappy lens on it?

I do have PS Elements...  just haven't opened it yet!


----------



## JIP (Feb 14, 2008)

I think _business_ is such a loaded word.  So many people say they intend on starting a business and really mean they are going to try and get a few portrait clients and mabye a wedding or 2.  When you say you want to start a "business" it generally means you mean to try and make your livelyhood from this venture.  I think for anyone to help you properly you need to define exactly what you mean by "business" and then people can help you better.  By the way in my personal opinion you are severly under-equipped for any kind of professional photography venture and unless you intend on charging very low rates you would be doing any potential client a disservice.  If you look at my sig you will see a decent start for what you need but it is definately still not exactly enough.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Feb 15, 2008)

Good point!

I do not mean this in the sense that I'm going to make my livelihood from this.  It would be an utter impossibility to make from photography what I do from my full time job so I've no intent to quit my day job.

What I do mean is continuing to have fun with it, perhaps sell photos here and there - no specific intention to do "assignments" for clients (as yet) but perhaps more to sell what I enjoy taking already, anyway - which to date are mostly my photos from my many travels.

I also understand that there is a tax writeoff for business startups - I am meeting with my accountant next week and if I can find a legit way to start a business and write off various business related items, I plan to do so.  This idea has been kicking around in my head for a few years, and I decided why not just act on it instead of thinking about it - if it takes a long time to "get to where I want to be" that is fine - I've got plenty of time and I don't need the money.  And I know I can learn a lot in the process and have fun doing it.


----------



## crotograph (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't see this mentioned but I would suggest that you try this first.

Without actually having clients put yourself on a schedule and go shoot 50 photos with what gear you have. Give yourself 24 hours to shoot, post process and print (you will need a photo printer) and package and deliver 20 of the photos you have shot. The 20 are the best out of the 50. This will give you an idea of the constraints of pro photography and the pressure and may take some of the gilding off the lily, so to speak. OR, it may bring out that part of yourself that loves the challenge and the pressure. 

It's a great drill and can actually make you a better photographer. When shooting 50 photos in a day ( that's a conservative number of photos) one tends to stop over thinking and start to just react to a scenario. This can be done in your home town somewhere close by. It's just a learning experience.


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 22, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> I don't have a marketing plan, and I surely need to learn how to use photoshop and also just become more proficient as a photographer, period.



You can work on those issues without spending any money. 

Definitely you're going to need coverage from somewhere in the mid 20mm range to somewhere around 200mm, just as a general rule. Spring for the fastest glass you can afford.


----------

